# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  CACIKİSTAN Eşkiya Artık Hükümdar!

## bozok

*CACIKİSTAN Eşkiya Artık Hükümdar!* 




 
H.Hüseyin MEMİş. 
*Cacıkistan Eşkiya Artık Hükümdar!,* 
İma Kitap, İstanbul, 2008.  


Yıllardır (kardeşim dediği Cem Yaren ile birlikte) Anayurt Gazetesindeki köşesinde, daha sonrada internette *(**http://hhmemis.blogspot.com/** ,* *http://cemyaren.blogspot.com/*adreslerindeki bloglarda ve e-posta gruplarında) okumaya devam ettiğimiz *Hasan Hüseyin MEMİş*'in Haziran ayında çıkan *"Cacıkistan Eşkiya Artık Hükümdar!"* isimli kitabını,ülkesini, vatanını, milletini seven herkesin okuması gerektiğini düşündüğümüz ve bu kitaba kitapçı raflarında pek rastlanamadığı için buraya koyduk!... 

Biz kitap eleştirmeni değiliz; H.H.Memiş'in yazdığı bir yazıyı-kitabı yorumlamak haddimize hiç değil!... 

Ancak yazarın sadık okuyucularından biri olmamızdan dolayı şunları söyleyebiliriz:

Kitabı okumaya başladıkça, öncelikle az şey bildiğinizi fark edecek, sayfa atladıkça CACIKİSTAN (öyle bir yer mi var demeyip arama motorunda aratabilirsiniz)'da dönen dolapları göreceksiniz. Bunları gördükçe kafanızdan* "hadi canım, buda olur mu?"* gibi düşünceler geçecek ve akabinde midenize kramplar girecek, okumaya devam ettikçe de bu krampların şiddeti artacak, bu bir kısır döngü halinde devam edecek!... Krampların şiddetine karşı yanınızda belki bir ağrı kesici yada *"melanetlerin dozu ve ayrıntıları"*nı öğrenmenizi takiben iğrenerek istifra etmeniz ihtimaline karşı bir siyah poşet bulundurabilirsiniz... Bizden söylemesi...

Son olarak; H.H. Memiş ve C. Yaren... Ellerinize, kollarınıza, beyinlerinize sağlık... Allah yardımcınız olsun, dualarımız sizinle...



*18.08.2008 / menkibeler.blogspot.com*

----------


## bozok

*UNUTULUR YA DA UNUTTURULUR* 


*Hasan Hüseyin MEMİş* 


Son günlerde E.Org. üZKüK fırtınası estiriliyor ki kahkahalar ile gülüyorum…

üstüne üstlük mütekayit Org. konuştukça gülerken adeta katılacakmış gibi oluyorum.

Ne demiş tekaüt civanım?

*“Kasaptaki ete, soğan doğramam…”* Helallll…

Peki ama sen değil misin *“Hıyarı görünce elinde bir avuç tuz koşturan”…*


*BİZİM KİTABI OKUYANLAR NE DEDİğİMİ BİLİRLER*

İma yayınlarından bir kitabım daha çıktı. Kitabın başındaki bölüm CACIKİSTAN’da geçiyor. Bu nedenle de kitabımın adı CACIKİSTAN. Ama kitabımın adı altında bir de açıklama var.* “Eşkıya Artık Hükümdar!”*

Bu kitapta HIYARLAR’dan oluşan bir millet ve onun devleti CACIKİSTAN anlatılıyor.

CACIKİSTAN’ın en önemli özelliği TüRKİYEME çok, ama çok benzemesi.

İşte size bir alıntı;

“- *“Karşı Devrim”* diyorsunuz Onur Bey, çok ağır bir ifade ve itham değil mi?

- Hayır değil! Hatta bu kelimeler bile, bu operasyonun korkunçluğunu anlatmaya yetmiyor. Atalarımız Gülistan’ı o kadar büyük zorluklar ve o kadar büyük yokluklar içinde kurmuşlar ki, bu gerçeği en az siz de bizim kadar biliyorsunuz…

- Evet, biliyoruz. Türkiye’de Gülistan’ın kuruluşu bir efsanedir. Masum ve mazlum milletlerin büyükleri çocuklarına, onlar da kendi oğullarına anlatırlar… Konuyu dağıtmayalım, karşı devrim diyordunuz…

- Karşı Devrim’ i biraz açmam gerekirse. Bölgemizde güya İslam şeriatı’na dayalı bir devlet var. Ama Küresel Eşkıya yani Amerikanya orada istediklerini yapamıyor. 

Dolayısıyla, bugünlerde o devlete karşı nükleer silah kullanmak da dahil olmak üzere harekat planlıyor. Cacıkistan, bölgedeki tek demokratik İslam ülkesi ve Amerikanya’nın da müttefiki. Amaç, Cacıkistan’ ı o komşumuzdan daha da sert dini kurallarla yönetilen bir devlet haline getirmek ve Cezayir’deki, Tunus’taki iç katliamlar sürecini Cacıkistan’ a taşımak…

- Aman Allah’ım!...

- Evet, çok korkunç. Ama ne yazık ki böyle… Hatta Tayyoş yeni Cumbaşı arayışını bile *“hilafet”*i geri getirmeye evet diyecekler üzerinde yoğunlaştırdı… Aslında bu konu daha önce askere de teklif edilmişti. Ocak 2005’te Genelkurmay Başkanı’nın davetlisi olarak Hingiltere’de bulunan Ordu Eski Efesi Zorgeneral Dimli TUZKEK’e Org. Sir Mişel VOLKIR, Haziran 2006’da da Havustralya’da Org. Angut HüSTON Savunma Bakanı Branda NELSIN ile birlikte *“Hingiliz Uluslar Topluluğu”* adına Cacıkistan’da Hilafet’in yeniden tesisi için yardımcı olmasını istediler (!). Zorgeneral TUZKEK, toplantıyı terk etti ama artık Hingiltere düğmeye basmıştı… üyle ya, Hilafet hala CBMM (Cacıkistan Büyük Millet Meclisi) manevi şahsında…

- Vay anasını!!!”

Açıklama: CACIKİSTAN Ordu Efesi =Genelkurmay Başkanlığı.


*SORULARIMA CEVAP İSTERİM*

Yok öyle… “Davet edilmek şereftir…” muhabbeti yapıp sıvışmak…
Sayın E.Org. üZKüK aşağıdaki sorularıma cevap verebilir misiniz?

* Siz görevdeyken resmi ziyaretler kapsamında İngiltere’ye gittiğinizde sizden İngiliz General Sör Michael, Avustralya’ya gittiğinizde de General HUSTON ‘Türkiye’ye HİLAFET’in geri getirilmesini’ desteklemenizi istediler mi?

* Merhum Necip HABLEMİTOğLU ile hiç yüz yüze görüştünüz mü? Görüştüyseniz kendisini o zamanki TC Hükümeti’nin bir üyesine yönlendirdiniz mi?

*Bir soru da Cumhurbaşkanı GüL’e,*

** Merhum Necip HABLEMİTOğLU öldürülmeden çok kısa bir süre önce size bir generalin yönlendirmesi ile geldi mi? Görüştünüz mü? Görüştüyseniz, görüşmeniz esnasında Necip HABLEMİTOğLU “KOZMİK” düzeyde bilgiler içeren bir çalışmayı takdim edip vatan, millet ve devlet adına sizden Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devleti’nin Başbakanı olarak yardım istedi mi?*


*BEN GüREVİMİ YAPARIM…*

Horoza sormuşlar;

“Tavuk mu yumurtadan, yumurta mı tavuktan çıkar? diye…
Horoz hiç düşünmeden yapıştırmış cevabını;
“Ben işimi yaparım, polemiğe girmem !”
Ben de sadece sorumu sordum, polemiği sevmem…

*NOTLAR:* * Sizler hala CACIKİSTAN’ı alıp okumamakta ısrar ederseniz o kadar şey kaçırırsınız ki…

* Malumlarınız olduğu üzere gazeteden ayrıldığım için artık sizlere sadece e-mailler ve blogspot ile ulaşabiliyorum…

Hasan Hüseyin MEMİş
Kaynak: //hhmemis.blogspot.com


(www.as-add.de'den....)

----------

